# 1050 Injector pump, NEED HELP



## racefreak13 (2 mo ago)

I just purchased a John Deere 1050 with a blown head gasket. The tractor ran and I drove it into my shop for the repair. After installing a new head, gaskets, ect, I am having an issue with getting it to run. I have gone through the bleed process several times and I cannot get any fuel to the injectors. I have filled the tank, changed the fuel filter, bleed the filter and bleed the pump. All areas are getting good flow. Now when I loosen the fitting to the injectors I can not get any fuel to them. If it was one injector I could say it maybe the pump but I can not get fuel to any of the injectors. Also I can spray fuel into the intake and it will try to run but of course for only a few seconds. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated at this point because I am stumped.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Welcome Racefreak13. Any luck on the 1050? The normal crowd of JD/Yanmar experts must have missed your question. 
Here is another post with some good info that may help you:









JD 1050 won't start


Ok guys, I need some help. I changed the diesel fuel filter on my '86 JD 1050 and now it won't crank. The filter housing was leaking and I figured while I was at it I'd do the filter too. I primed the filter by removing the discharge line and made sure the fuel was getting to the device (fuel...




www.mytractorforum.com


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

How long did it sit between the time u shut it down for repair till the time u tried to restart it.??


----------

